
Full body teleportation system – Google Patents - thecodeboy
https://patents.google.com/patent/US20060071122A1/en
======
darepublic
Some genuine chuckles reading certain passages of this patent. The inventor
claims he himself was teleported while walking near an airport due to
wormholes created by jet airplanes landing colinearly to the path he was
walking on.

------
chriselles
“2020-01-24 Application status is Abandoned”

~~~
lgats
Can we get a [2004] label on this?

------
bobx11
Not new - Patent application from 2004, marked abandoned this year.

------
theincredulousk
big if true.

Also, humorously, cited by:

US10430379B2 2017-06-05 2019-10-01 Vmware, Inc. Identifying common file-
segment sequences

Is that a referencing error?

